# Help on Board size



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

kizit00 said:


> hey guys, im getting a new board and im having trouble deciding on what the ideal board size would be for me. I am 5'11 and weight 180 lbs. I will do alot of both freestyle and freeriding so I want a balanced boardsize that allows me to do both. Is weight an important factor when deciding board size? or is it strictly based off of height? All last year i rode a 156 but i weighed about 165-170.


first look to your weigt , and if you are in the scales of that board, than you're good.
second for your lenght, it depends what you want , freestyle= shorter board 
freeride= longe board (for in the pow)
so if you go allmountain, you have to go in between , just be sure that your weight is good for the board
i would say 158 length ,


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Your other topic not good enough?


----------



## kizit00 (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds good looking for a 158 as we speak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

See your other thread (no need to make multiple threads of the same question)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/9888-help-finding-right-board-size.html


----------

